# Interesting times ahead......



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Last night when I got back from work I spent most of the night taking some time to photograph how I've managed to fit my espresso gear into the smallest kitchen it could probably fit into, it took some proper time and effort along with a trip to Ikea to pick up a ''kitchen trolley'' to set it all on top and within the extra storage shelves the unit provides me with. So this is what it all looked like last night anyway...









Today was a little different I managed to grab a day off - and ever the opportunist I had managed to arrange to collect something from another forum member. After sorting all this out and a sneaky bit of plumbing - the bench is looking a little different..









I've had chance to dial in and pull a total of three shots. The first was all that was required to sell me completely on the L1. I'd used the Rocket prior to picking up the L1 and was finding the SO (Single Origin) Brazilian a little boring and that there wasn't much going on in the cup - however the L1 opened up realms of things I hadn't even tasted in espresso before immensely complex for a SO with Cane sugar and toffee all over the place! - Easily one of the very best espressos I've ever tasted.

There's a quick video of the last of the three shots here -






But other than that I'm satisfied and its fairly safe to say the Lever will be here to stay.


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to the dark side! Looks stunning mate!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

very nice !

Think I need to wind the clock back a few years and go to uni if this is the typical student setup


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Well done dude the dark side is such a nice place to realm


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Very nice, how do you get on with the motta knock box? Thinking of getting one for my shiny leaver


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> Very nice, how do you get on with the motta knock box? Thinking of getting one for my shiny leaver


The Knock box is very good.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow - not a bad side-by-side comparison!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

A masterclass in how to create envy, with so many forum members awaiting new L1s. Looks fantastic, though, and nice to see how it looks next to the rocket.

What wood are your handles made of?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Callum_T said:


> I've had chance to dial in and pull a total of three shots. The first was all that was required to sell me completely on the L1. I'd used the Rocket prior to picking up the L1 and was finding the SO (Single Origin) Brazilian a little boring and that there wasn't much going on in the cup - however the L1 opened up realms of things I hadn't even tasted in espresso before immensely complex for a SO with Cane sugar and toffee all over the place! - Easily one of the very best espressos I've ever tasted.


Very interesting observation Callum and good to see the LI wearing wood rather than soulless black plastic. Looks so much better and much nicer feel in the hand. Were the beans roasted for levers by the way?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice pics as always Callum, super shiny set up.where is the mythos consigned to now ? Glad your enjoying the L1 , and always great to get another's opinion on machines. I especially like seeing clips of gear in use . Must be the geek in me .


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive comments on the setup

Orangertange, The knock box is on the small side and has a slight tendency to move but if you hold one side, it's fine - bear in mind I use a proper work top mounted knock Shute in work though

Drude, I know for sure it's not an endangered/exotic hardwood. dfk41 can confirm as its his old machine and I'm sure his wood turner will love more custom! Definitely agree that lever machines should have wooden handles

The Systemic Kid, The beans weren't for levers it was Rave's Brazilian Fazenda Pantano estate single origin, incredible shot though!

Mrboots2u, The rocket has now been down graded to the kitchen table and the mythos is in place next to the L1

This is what the bench now looks like...


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive comments on the setup

Orangertange, The knock box is on the small side and has a slight tendency to move but if you hold one side, it's fine - bear in mind I use a proper work top mounted knock Shute in work though

Drude, I know for sure it's not an endangered/exotic hardwood. dfk41 can confirm as its his old machine and I'm sure his wood turner will love more custom! Definitely agree that lever machines should have wooden handles

The Systemic Kid, The beans weren't for levers it was Rave's Brazilian Fazenda Pantano estate single origin, incredible shot though!

Mrboots2u, The rocket has now been down graded to the kitchen table and the mythos is in place next to the L1

This is what the bench now looks like...



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Which Ikea Kitchen Trolley is that Callum, looks just the job for something I have planned to make more room in the kitchen for next years upgrade.


----------



## Freddy13 (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks fantastic. I can't wait to sort out my bench top/ island I have got planned so I can have my own little coffee space free of random other clutter. +1 to the above, which trolley is that? I'm still researching my best options.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Charlie and Freddy the kitchen trolley is the one that's £140 - abit steep but I knew that without it there was no chance for either a lever or the mythos really.

Ill find the link in a little while but I think it's called something along the lines of 'stenstorp'


----------



## ToonD (Aug 22, 2013)

looks amazing!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks awesome Callum. The wooden block kitchen trolley is a good option.

I bought one that's not as big at that 72cm wide by 48cm deep. But it has a drawer and a cupboard underneath that can keep all of the coffee stuff in. I don't think you can fit an L1 on it though, so I'll be bolloxed if I win the raffle


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if you win i will make you one.


----------

